# Inserting a Gantt chart into Powerpoint



## JerseyRick (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a Gantt chart in Project that I need to reproduce in Powerpoint. I've tried inserting it as an object but the formatting come out all messed up. 

I'm looking to reproduce the chart in Powerpoint in the same format as the report when printed.

What is the best way to import the information into Powerpoint and still perserve the format of the chart.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## dgmcdo (Jan 20, 2006)

Try putting it into Powerpoint as a picture instead of an object.  Copy from Project then go to Powerpoint and Paste Special and select bitmap.  You can then right click on the picture in Powerpoint and adjust its size and other properties.


----------

